#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  fiberhome 5516-06 + mk 1100+ onu an5506-01-a1

## mickamix

bom dia, comecei a implantar o serviço de fibra óptica , estou com uma olt do modelo acima, com o software de gerencia já instalado, e o mikrotik para fazer a autenticação pppoe, pppoe esta certo quando discado pela máquina, o software autoriza a onu só que a onu não navega,nem disca , obs  :Embarrassment:  pppoe esta sendo discado pela maquina. se alguem tiver uma luz obrigado.

----------


## Josailton

amigo verifica o manual, prq se não me falha a memoria essa onu é apenas bridge

----------


## Josailton

> amigo verifica o manual, prq se não me falha a memoria essa onu é apenas bridge



realmente vi agora o manual e ela faz router, vc ja verificou o log do mikrotik pra v se aparece la algum erro de autenticação, tipo criptografia...

----------


## mickamix

amigo ela não gera nenhum log, quando coloco o cabo direto na rb ela disca, sem passar pela olt, ja com o cabo na onu pela olt não passa e a onu ja está liberada no anm

----------


## Bruno

ai vai depender como esta configurado a OLT 
as vlans etc

----------


## ShadowRed

> amigo ela não gera nenhum log, quando coloco o cabo direto na rb ela disca, sem passar pela olt, ja com o cabo na onu pela olt não passa e a onu ja está liberada no anm


Você por um acaso criou a VLAN na OLT e na ONU ?

----------


## mickamix

criei vlan de serviço e vlan de gerencia essa olt minha não possui placa cio, placa de rede do anm ta setada com a vlan de gerencia, rb configurada com as 2 vlans em bridge, o problema ainda persiste,e a onu configurada com vlan de serviço, em wan information static ela aparece como up , porem não autentica no mikrotik.

----------


## ShadowRed

O serviço PPPoE está rodando na VLAN ? 
A ONU está com a VLAN em tag ?

----------


## netuai

Interessante pois estou passando pelo mesmo problema, setei a mesma vlan no mikrotik, na olt, e na onu, mas minha onu não disca o pppoe, tentei com ela roteada, e coloquei ate em bridge, nao vai, não sei mais o que fazer

----------


## Bruno

é alguma coisa que vcs estão comendo bola kkkk
se precisar de consultoria anota meu skype é brunoslack add la que dou uma olhada

----------


## ShadowRed

> Interessante pois estou passando pelo mesmo problema, setei a mesma vlan no mikrotik, na olt, e na onu, mas minha onu não disca o pppoe, tentei com ela roteada, e coloquei ate em bridge, nao vai, não sei mais o que fazer


Se vocês postarem os prints de configuração, já mostraria onde estão errando. Mas sem isso fica difícil adivinha né! 
Tudo indica ser o VLAN Mode, mas ...

----------


## Bruno

> Se vocês postarem os prints de configuração, já mostraria onde estão errando. Mas sem isso fica difícil adivinha né! 
> Tudo indica ser o VLAN Mode, mas ...


sim estão colocando sem ser TAG ta usando transparent

----------


## Bruno

ou se marcar estão criando vlan na sfp errada na olt 

que se ta ligado que a SFP1 não é o link1 la na placa

----------


## ShadowRed

> sim estão colocando sem ser TAG ta usando transparent


Eu fico abismado como o pessoal hoje em dia não conseguir se comunicar, 99% dos casos que vejo aqui, é de pessoas tentando garimpar informações para poder ajudar.
De 15 anos pra cá, vejo um declínio absurdo na comunicação, algo que teoricamente teria que ser o inverso.

----------


## ShadowRed

> ou se marcar estão criando vlan na sfp errada na olt 
> 
> que se ta ligado que a SFP1 não é o link1 la na placa


Sim, mas se não conseguem nem passar as informações necessárias, fica difícil.

----------


## netuai

no meu caso esta como tag, e nao como transparent, e o spf tomei cuidado para verificar, esta tudo certo, estou usando o spf 04 do slot 19, no meu caso e uma porta eletrica, rj45, pois minha rb nao tem spf.
Uma coisa estranha na onu que notei agora de manha é que configurei o pppoe, coloquei a vlan, 171 tag, e salvei, porem se eu desligar ela, ou reiniciar ela volta sem vlan e sem o pppoe. O resto das configurações ficam salvas normalmente

----------


## Bruno

> no meu caso esta como tag, e nao como transparent, e o spf tomei cuidado para verificar, esta tudo certo, estou usando o spf 04 do slot 19, no meu caso e uma porta eletrica, rj45, pois minha rb nao tem spf.
> Uma coisa estranha na onu que notei agora de manha é que configurei o pppoe, coloquei a vlan, 171 tag, e salvei, porem se eu desligar ela, ou reiniciar ela volta sem vlan e sem o pppoe. O resto das configurações ficam salvas normalmente


sfp 04 da olt é o link5 e vc tem que modificar na onu pra ficar salvo

----------


## Bruno

> Eu fico abismado como o pessoal hoje em dia não conseguir se comunicar, 99% dos casos que vejo aqui, é de pessoas tentando garimpar informações para poder ajudar.
> De 15 anos pra cá, vejo um declínio absurdo na comunicação, algo que teoricamente teria que ser o inverso.


concordo em gênero grau e numero

----------


## ShadowRed

> no meu caso esta como tag, e nao como transparent, e o spf tomei cuidado para verificar, esta tudo certo, estou usando o spf 04 do slot 19, no meu caso e uma porta eletrica, rj45, pois minha rb nao tem spf.
> Uma coisa estranha na onu que notei agora de manha é que configurei o pppoe, coloquei a vlan, 171 tag, e salvei, porem se eu desligar ela, ou reiniciar ela volta sem vlan e sem o pppoe. O resto das configurações ficam salvas normalmente


Se você der prints do passo a passo que está fazendo, mostramos para você o erro. Caso contrário vai ser 7 páginas de adivinhações até chegar no detalhe que passou batido.

----------


## Bruno

> Se você der prints do passo a passo que está fazendo, mostramos para você o erro. Caso contrário vai ser 7 páginas de adivinhações até chegar no detalhe que passou batido.


vdd eu parei por aki se o cara não tem se quer a boa vontade de postar um print eu abandono 
se quer ajuda posta ai print da conf de vlan da olt, conf de vlan da onu

----------


## netuai

> vdd eu parei por aki se o cara não tem se quer a boa vontade de postar um print eu abandono 
> se quer ajuda posta ai print da conf de vlan da olt, conf de vlan da onu


Calma. não é esta a questão. Preciso da ajuda e agradeço vocês por se dispuserem a ajudar. vou colocar os prints

----------


## netuai

Olha, segue os print's de minhas configurações, aparentemente esta tudo correto, mas algo deve estar passando desapercebido.

----------


## Bruno

até ai blz posta a conf do mikrotik 
da vlan etc

----------


## netuai

certo, vou tirar o print

----------


## ShadowRed

> Olha, segue os print's de minhas configurações, aparentemente esta tudo correto, mas algo deve estar passando desapercebido.


Não entendi porque você não está usando o anm2000 para o configurar a wlan.
Você está habilitando a bridge e depois pelo firmware da onu configurando o pppoe na wlan.
Remova a bridge da onu e vá em service config management -> config -> wan service 

Neste local você vai informar tudo, inclusive a vlan e modo vlan 

Se configurar semente bridge, coloca um roteador na onu discando pppoe que vai conectar também.

Isso claro se no mikrotik estiver tudo certo

----------


## Bruno

> Não entendi porque você não está usando o anm2000 para o configurar a wlan.
> Você está habilitando a bridge e depois pelo firmware da onu configurando o pppoe na wlan.
> Remova a bridge da onu e vá em service config management -> config -> wan service 
> 
> Neste local você vai informar tudo, inclusive a vlan e modo vlan 
> 
> Se configurar semente bridge, coloca um roteador na onu discando pppoe que vai conectar também.
> 
> Isso claro se no mikrotik estiver tudo certo


é vdd se vc setar a vlan na onu ele vai estar em bridge

----------


## netuai

> até ai blz posta a conf do mikrotik 
> da vlan etc

----------


## Bruno

não se usa tag service no mikrotik 
e eu não aconselho a colocar esta interface na bridge
e vc criou o pppoe service pra interface da vlan ???

----------


## netuai

> é vdd se vc setar a vlan na onu ele vai estar em bridge


Entendi perfeitamente, porem concorda que se eu não colocar a vlan na onu, deixando ela em bridge, eu conectado no notebook diretamente na onu deveria discar o pppoe e funcionar? nem assim funcionou.

----------


## Bruno

> Entendi perfeitamente, porem concorda que se eu não colocar a vlan na onu, deixando ela em bridge, eu conectado no notebook diretamente na onu deveria discar o pppoe e funcionar? nem assim funcionou.


por isto que te falei não se usa tag service no mikrotik 
e vc criou o pppoe server na interface da vlan ???

----------


## Bruno

pra a onu ficar em bridge vc tem que setar a vlan nela como vc fez usando tag e não transparente 

ai disca usando um roteador ou computador desde que esteja certo no mikrotik

----------


## netuai

> não se usa tag service no mikrotik 
> e eu não aconselho a colocar esta interface na bridge
> e vc criou o pppoe service pra interface da vlan ???


A vlan esta na bridge devido a outros serviços, esta rb não e a definitiva ainda, criei um servidor pppoe nela e apontei para a vlan, estamos fazendo os testes primeiro para so depois levar pra campo. as onu's estao ligadas nas portas pon com atenuadores para nao danificar.

----------


## netuai

> Não entendi porque você não está usando o anm2000 para o configurar a wlan.
> Você está habilitando a bridge e depois pelo firmware da onu configurando o pppoe na wlan.
> Remova a bridge da onu e vá em service config management -> config -> wan service 
> 
> Neste local você vai informar tudo, inclusive a vlan e modo vlan 
> 
> Se configurar semente bridge, coloca um roteador na onu discando pppoe que vai conectar também.
> 
> Isso claro se no mikrotik estiver tudo certo


Estranho, olha so, não achei a wan service no meu.

----------


## netuai

> por isto que te falei não se usa tag service no mikrotik 
> e vc criou o pppoe server na interface da vlan ???


o pppoe esta setado para a vlan

----------


## ShadowRed

> o pppoe esta setado para a vlan


Removeu a tag do mikrotik? Deixou a onu em bridge e no modo tag ?
Coloca o roteador para discar pppoe e vai conectar. 

Esse firmware aí da onu tem bugs, quando pego esse modelo só uso em bridge. Aliás só estou usando bridge na fiberhome, modo router não está estável.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Estranho, olha so, não achei a wan service no meu.


Mas você está no lugar errado né. Não selecionou a onu.

----------


## netuai

> Removeu a tag do mikrotik? Deixou a onu em bridge e no modo tag ?
> Coloca o roteador para discar pppoe e vai conectar. 
> 
> Esse firmware aí da onu tem bugs, quando pego esse modelo só uso em bridge. Aliás só estou usando bridge na fiberhome, modo router não está estável.


Removi sim, mas mesmo assim no notebook nao esta discando o pppoe

----------


## netuai

> Mas você está no lugar errado né. Não selecionou a onu.


Verdade, encontrei a configuração, porem quando clico no wan service ele nao esta me aceitando trocar nada

----------


## ShadowRed

> Removi sim, mas mesmo assim no notebook nao esta discando o pppoe


O notebook direto na porta do mikrotik disca normal ?

----------


## mariodc10

ontem ta configurando uma olt tava deste jeito nao ia.no final troquei de placa uplink foi

----------


## ShadowRed

> ontem ta configurando uma olt tava deste jeito nao ia.no final troquei de placa uplink foi


Mas verificar se a Vlan está subindo é o básico, inclusive verificar se a porta uplink que está sendo usada está up e configurada. Se ele está conectado o notebook sem usar a vlan no mikrotik, como saber se o pppoe está realmente rodando na vlan. Esse monte de bridge é ótimo para dar erro e derrubar o desempenho.

----------


## netuai

Pessoal, resolvi meu problema vou colocar a simples solução para todos. Primeiro queria agradecer a todos pela atenção e boa vontade em me ajudar, a solução veio da Tabata ex funcionaria da WDC, que me ajudou em um grupo de wattzapp, mas queria agradecer aos usuários ShadowRed e o Bruno, que aqui do under foram os que mais fizeram força em me ajudar.
A solução foi simples, como ainda estou em bancada ativei um pppoe em uma rb433 para testes, porem este modelo de rb não tem porta giga-lan, a Tabata me pediu pra trocar a rb por uma giga-lan, foi o que fiz, troquei por uma 1100, e ai meu pppoe subiu.
Sobre a onu não segurar as configurações, fiz como o ShadowRed indicou, fui em service manager e configurei a wan direto no anm2000, foi tiro certo.
Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.

----------


## Bruno

> Pessoal, resolvi meu problema vou colocar a simples solução para todos. Primeiro queria agradecer a todos pela atenção e boa vontade em me ajudar, a solução veio da Tabata ex funcionaria da WDC, que me ajudou em um grupo de wattzapp, mas queria agradecer aos usuários ShadowRed e o Bruno, que aqui do under foram os que mais fizeram força em me ajudar.
> A solução foi simples, como ainda estou em bancada ativei um pppoe em uma rb433 para testes, porem este modelo de rb não tem porta giga-lan, a Tabata me pediu pra trocar a rb por uma giga-lan, foi o que fiz, troquei por uma 1100, e ai meu pppoe subiu.
> Sobre a onu não segurar as configurações, fiz como o ShadowRed indicou, fui em service manager e configurei a wan direto no anm2000, foi tiro certo.
> Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.


vc tb hem home 

como que me liga uma sfp 1000 em porta 100

----------


## netuai

> vc tb hem home 
> 
> como que me liga uma sfp 1000 em porta 100


Ue, achei que modulava pra baixo igual mikrotik, fiz um curso de fiberhome da entelco, hora nem uma disseram que tinha que ser tudo giga, por isso não me preocupei.

Fica a dica para os novatos

----------


## Bruno

SFP rh45 é base 1000 diferente da ether que é base 100/1000

----------


## ShadowRed

A RB433 estava direta na SFP da OLT? 
Então a VLAN nunca ficou UP.

----------


## netuai

isto, estava direto na 433, como a olt forçava em 1000 mas a 433 dava so 100, a vlan nao subia, mas dava na 433 como registrado em 100

----------

